# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Puce sur un herisson malgré produit anti puce que faire ?

## Peachcats

J'ai depuis hier un jeune hérisson, sur les conseils du sanctuaire des hérissons j'ai mis deux goutes de stonghold chaton, mais aucune puce de mortes ! 
Ca grouille de partout , de tiques aussi. 

On m'a dit de le laver, mais je ne m'en sens pas capable, j'ai encore du mal à le manipuler et comme il faut être sur de bien le sécher je préfère ne pas faire de bêtises ...

Comment faire pour lui enlever les puces et tiques ? Le pauvre est déjà pas super en forme ça ne dois pas l'aider tout ça.

----------


## -Orl-

Quand j'en avais récupérée un, j'avais retirer les tiques avec une pince à tique. Le miens n'avait pas de puce, mais plein d’œufs de mouches, j'avais tout retirer.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Les tiques se retirent avec une pince à tique.

Mets lui UNE goutte de tea tree au milieu du dos, c'est radical et pas pire qu'un autre médoc anti puce.

----------


## Peachcats

Ou est ce que ca se trouve ? cest une huile essensielle ? Ca peut s'utiliser pour des chats aussi ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Cà se trouve dans magasins bio, partout où l'on vend des huiles essentielles. Attention il ne faut pas en mettre des tonnes sur les animaux, çà peut être toxique mais quelques gouttes une fois et elles fuient, et en aspersion (mêlée à du vinaigre blanc) sur tissus, couchages, canapé, rideaux, etc, dans la lessive, 20 gouttes dans un seau avec produit pour laver par terre, et plus de parasites !

----------


## kolibri

On peut l'utiliser pour les chiens ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

On peut ! 

Je répète : très peu, et pas tous les jours ... et traiter en même temps leur environnement. 

J'ai 15 chats dont 1 qui sort (et çà peut suffire pour en ramener) et trois chiens qui se baladent dans des plates bandes "communautaires" très fréquentées par des puceux et j'en quelques unes par ci par là, qui disparaissent en un clin d'oeil.

----------


## Pikabo

Génial cette astuce huille essentielle d'arbre à thé. J'essaierai si besoin au moins pour l'environnement!

----------


## radis

attention aux huiles essentielles avec les chats ...

j'ai casse un flacon d'arbre a the, mon chat passait justement ... 2 heures plus tard, sa patte etait enorme. 
il avait juste la trace d'une mini-goutte. je pense qu'il en vraiment recu tres peu. 
il a fini en urgence chez le veto, injection pour faire degonfler la patte, et surveillance assidue parce qu'il y a des risques de troubles neurologiques.

pardon pour le HS, je ne sais pas comment reagissent les herissons, peut-etre demander au veto, ou au sanctuaire. mais attention aux HE avec les chats, ce n'est pas une legende.

----------


## panou

Pour les puces, le stronghold devrait marcher, il faut un peu de temps, elles se ralentissent et finissent par trépasser. Sinon, le mieux que j'ai trouvé, c'est de le garder dans les mains, et de choper une par une les puces qui viennent sur ma peau. C'est un peu long, mais très efficace !
Pour les tiques, les enlever une par une, en plusieurs fois pour ne pas trop le stresser.
Et surtout, inspection minutieuse pour les oeufs de mouche, sous une loupe si il faut, j'en ai perdu un qui m'a été amené trop tard,les asticots lui avaient causé une blessure horrible..... Cherche bien la moindre trace de plaie, il faut être très vigilant. Et pose le sur une bouillotte bien chaude, les puces et les asticots adorent la chaleur et iront sur la bouillotte, et là, pas de pitié !

----------


## kapoustou

Pince à tiques + peigne à puce (s'il se laisse faire), puis si tu veux tester les méthodes naturelles tu peux aussi le frotter avec de la lavande, et même lui en coincer quelques brins dans les piquants. Les puces n'aiment pas ça ! J'avais fait ça pour un bébé hérissons et ça avait pas mal marcher, mais bon il n'en avait pas beaucoup

----------


## corinnebergeron

Peigne à puces, c'est comme un peigne à poux ?

----------


## radis

pardon, ca doit etre une question debile, mais ... comment on passe un peigne a un herisson ?? ::

----------


## kapoustou

Peigne à puces euuuh ouais un peu comme un peigne à poux, j'en ai un pour mes chats, les puces restent coincées dedans et après tu les tue avec n'importe quel produit contre les puces ! Et passer un peigne à un hérisson bah... seulement sous le ventre et sur là tête, pas dans les piquants ^^

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Le véto où je ramène les hérissons mal en point utilise du frontline en spray. Et poum, elles meurent assez rapidement.

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonsoir,

Pour info

http://forumnews.homeip.net/herisson...on/sanct1.html
extrait :
"_Il est rempli de puces et de tiques
Attention ne confondez pas les tétons du hérisson avec une tique voir photo(ils sont sous le ventre, petit, souvent noir et parfois situé fort sur le coté)
Procurez vous de « lOCENET » chez le vétérinaire (cest un antiparasitaire à base de Clement Thekan 5%) et saupoudrer doucement (en faisant attention quil ne se lèche pas) Les puces du hérisson ne vivent que sur lui (aucun risque quelles restent sur vous ou sur votre animal domestique). Vous pouvez également brosser votre hérisson avec une brosse à dents pour chasser les puces, NE JAMAIS METTRE DE FRONTLINE SUR LES JEUNES HERISSONS. Pour plus d'infos sur les tiques"

_http://forumnews.homeip.net/herisson...son/tique.html
extrait
"_Mais pour débarrasser les hérissons de leurs puces et tiques, le mieux et le plus efficace reste la préparation à base d'huile essentielle de lavande : préparation : il faut bien respecter le dosage - mélanger 1 goutte d'HEL à 20 gouttes d'huile de table (arachide, tournesol, colza, Isio4...)_ *attention pas d'huile d'olive. Badigeonner l'animal pendant 3 jours sur tout le corps (sauf la tête, les oreilles et les parties génitales) avec un chiffon ou un pinceau. Les puces sont entièrement éradiquées en 2/3 jours Pour les tiques, tremper un coton tige dans la préparation et faire tomber une goutte sur la tête de la tique. Elle meurt rapidement et on la retire avec un tire tique ou une pince à épiler ou stronghold pour petit chat 1 goutte pour 400 grs de poids, ne pas appliquer d'insecticide sur des hérissons de moins de 300 grs ou faible, quand il y a des puces sur les bébés, il faut "brosser le bébé" pour les faire sauter, se mettre dehors."
*

----------


## natoyu

Je remonte, ayant trouvé un hérisson en pleine journée aujourd'hui. On pensait d'abord qu'il était mort, vu le nombre de tiques et les mouches qui volaient au-dessus. Mais finalement non.

J'l'ai ramené pour enlever les tiques affreuses mais par après j'ai vu des puces aussi. J'ai fais la préparation à l'HE de lavande indiquée ci-dessus, qui n'était pas très efficace pour les tiques, mais les puces ont commencé à s'agiter. J'ai pas vu d'asticots par contre, malgré les mouches...

Au début impossible de lui enlever les tiques avec la pince à tique, il se mettait direct en boule et contractait ses muscles à l'endroit où on touchait. Mais finalement on a réessayé plus tard et bien qu'en boule, il s'est laissé faire, on a pu enlever une 15aine de belles tiques bien grosses et blanches!  :: 

Par contre pour les puces,  faut rester à côté et les chopper une par une? Ou je peux mettre du frontline? J'ai pas de stronghold...

Sinon autre question qui n'a rien à voir avec les puces/tiques : on pense le relâcher dans notre jardin (il était au bord d'une route, entourée de champs de maïs, donc pas génial pour le relâcher là-bas), surtout qu'on a pleins de limaces dans notre jardin, mais mon père dit qu'il va aussi manger la salade. Est-ce que c'est effectivement le cas?

Edit : là il est dans une caisse à l'intérieur avec pleins de feuilles mortes, de l'eau, de la pâtée pour chat et une limace trouvée dans le jardin et qui n'arrête pas de se faire la malle!  ::  Il lui faut autre chose encore?

----------


## Soledad91

tu peux aler sur le site du sanctuaire des hérisson ^^ le fronline c'est a éviter je crois 
tu as bien regarder qu'il n'y avait aucun œuf de mouche entre les pique, les poils, dans les oreilles, dans les yeux?
Il pese combien ce pepere?

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonsoir,

pas de frontline, comme indiqué plus haut ( extrait du sanctuaire des hérissons)

"
http://forumnews.homeip.net/herisson...on/sanct1.html
extrait :
"_Il est rempli de puces et de tiques
Attention ne confondez pas les tétons du hérisson avec une tique voir photo(ils sont sous le ventre, petit, souvent noir et parfois situé fort sur le coté)
Procurez vous de « lOCENET » chez le vétérinaire (cest un antiparasitaire à base de Clement Thekan 5%) et saupoudrer doucement (en faisant attention quil ne se lèche pas) Les puces du hérisson ne vivent que sur lui (aucun risque quelles restent sur vous ou sur votre animal domestique). Vous pouvez également brosser votre hérisson avec une brosse à dents pour chasser les puces, NE JAMAIS METTRE DE FRONTLINE SUR LES JEUNES HERISSONS. Pour plus d'infos sur les tiques
_
j'ai aussi un petit hérisson en ce moment, il pesait 215 gr lorsque je l'ai trouvé et là il pèse 400gr env,
je lui donne des croquettes chats au poulet et de l'eau, et il a sa disposition des feuilles mortes et du foin
et il s'est confectionné un petit nid, il est dans une cage à lapin.
je pense devoir le garder tout l'hiver.
J'en ai déjà gardé un l'hiver dernier, il pesait presque 800 gr lorsqu'il a éré relâché et 200 gr lorsque je l'avais trouvé.

autre extrait du sanctuaire des hérissons

"*Si c'est l'automne ou l'hiver, vous ne pouvez pas le relâcher s'il pèse moins de 600 gr il n'aura pas les réserves de graisse suffisantes pour l'hibernation (aménagez lui dans un endroit isolé de votre jardin un abri pour l'hiver (voir modèles sur le site), et le nourrir tout lhiver car lhibernation nest pas constante chez le hérisson, en effet il nhiberne jamais plus de 15 jours daffilée et il est important quil ait à manger lors de ses réveils (croquettes par exemple).MERCI POUR VOTRE AIDE"




*

----------


## natoyu

Merci pour vos réponses!

Alors oui j'avais vérifié qu'il n'a pas d'oeufs de mouche entre les piquants mais impossible de regarder à la tête et au ventre, il se mettait systématiquement en boule. On l'a pesé sur une balance pas très précise et il faisait entre 600 et 700g.

Je lui ai fait un petit enclos dans le jardin (parce qu'il essayait tout le temps de sortir de la caisse et me faisait de la peine), mais il a réussi à s'échapper (ils grimpent mieux que je pensais). Je lui ai laissé un abri et à manger à disposition, peut-être qu'il est resté dans le coin. Il y a plusieurs jardins dans les alentours et d'autres voisins nourrissent leurs chats dehors et voient de temps en temps des hérissons se servir en croquettes donc jpense qu'il va bien s'en sortir.

Surtout qu'on l'avait laché dans le jardin avant qu'il s'échappe, tout en le surveillant, et en moins de 10 min il avait trouvé et mangé 3-4 limaces donc jpense que lui n'aura pas de mal à s'en sortir, il était très vif.

Par contre il y a quelques jours, donc à peine 2-3 jours après qu'il se soit échappé, on a retrouvé un hérisson au même endroit que l'autre, c'est-à-dire à côté d'une route hors du village, sous un arbre, pas du tout caché (en même temps ya pas trop de possibilité, c'est le seul endroit d'herbe dans ce coin-là, ya que des champs de maïs dans les alentours).
Du coup on l'a aussi récupéré, mais lui a l'air moins en forme. Quand il marche il tremble à fond, n'a pas réussi à manger les limaces qu'il a trouvé, mais a mangé la pâtée et quelques croquettes. Il n'essaye pas de sortir de la caisse, et dort depuis 2 jours. Quand on le tient, il ne se met pas en boule du coup j'ai pu vérifié un peu mieux et il n'a pas l'air d'être blessé et n'a pas de parasites. Il pèse lui aussi un peu plus de 600g.

Du coup je me demande s'il est déjà en hibernation? Jvais me renseigner au sanctuaire des hérissons...

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Vous m'étonnez pour le frontline.

Car le véto qui l'a utilisé sur le jeune hérisson que j'avais trouvé, m'a été justement recommandé par le sanctuaire des hérissons; apparemment un grand habitué des sauvetages de hérissons qui normalement sait ce qu'il fait.

Faudrait que les gens accordent leurs violons  ::

----------


## natoyu

Bon, le petit 2ème n'a malheureusement pas survécut, je sais pas trop pourquoi, pourtant il a mangé et n'avait pas de blessures visibles... :: 

En souvenir, photo du 1er qui, je l'espère, est toujours en vie dehors : 


Photos du 2ème qui n'a pas survécut :

----------


## superdogs

J'ai vu passer cet été,une nuit dans mon jardin un hérisson ; il ne m'a pas paru très gros, et depuis, je ne l'ai pas revu. Mais du coup, je lui ai fabriqué plusieurs coins avec des branches, brindilles, feuilles au fond du jardin.
Comment faire pour savoir s'il est toujours là ? Attendre le printemps et mettre des croquettes chats ? J'ai appris avec horreur que le lait n'est pas bon pour eux .. ::  ::  et quand j'étais gamine, mes parents et moi on en mettait dans le jardin pour eux... 
J'aimerai bien savoir qu'il y a une petite famille par chez moi..

----------


## Affolée

> Vous m'étonnez pour le frontline.
> 
> Car le véto qui l'a utilisé sur le jeune hérisson que j'avais trouvé, m'a été justement recommandé par le sanctuaire des hérissons; apparemment un grand habitué des sauvetages de hérissons qui normalement sait ce qu'il fait.
> 
> Faudrait que les gens accordent leurs violons


Citation du sanctuaire des Hérissons : Rubrique Soins d'urgence : "  Il est rempli de puces et de tiques Attention _ne confondez pas les tétons du hérisson avec une tique(ils sont sous le ventre, petits, souvent noirs et parfois situés fort sur le coté)_
Procurez vous du « Clement Thekan » chez le vétérinaire et saupoudrer doucement. Les puces du hérisson ne vivent que sur lui (aucun risque quelles restent sur vous ou sur votre animal domestique).* NE PAS METTRE DE FRONTLINE SUR LES HERISSONS JEUNES OU FAIBLES* ".

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour,

extrait de
https://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j...55123115,d.d2k

"Déparasitage : retirer les tiques : mettre une goutte d'huile sur la tique, celle-ci se dégage alors d'elle-même, laissant une plaie propre. on évite ainsi les risques d'arrachage de la tique qui induisent souvent une infection. *les puces elles sont éliminées par le bain dans l'eau tiède,* et un shampoing antipuce-pou, directement bien rincé. changer la litière fréquement élimine les puces et leurs oeufs. Les vers sont erradiqués par un vermifuge.
plus d'info : http://perso.club-internet.fr/valleech/herisson/coinveto.html"


J'ai essayé le bain d'eau tiède pour le petit hérisson que j'ai en ce moment et un paquet de puces est allé dans l'eau,
cela n'a pris que 2 secondes, très peu d'eau tiède dans un récipient, d'abord de face( 1 seconde) et ensuite sur le dos.
(1 seconde) 

cordialement,
danielle

----------

